# Diatomaceous Earth



## 1531650 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey all-
I'm looking for diatomaceous earth. I have looked in pharmacies, home depot, speciality shops, etc and can't find it. Does anyone know of a distributor here in Mexico? I live in the Zona Esmerelda area so would need it shipped unless it's close to us. 
Thanks


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

amazon mx has it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

yogini beck said:


> Hey all-
> I'm looking for diatomaceous earth. I have looked in pharmacies, home depot, speciality shops, etc and can't find it. Does anyone know of a distributor here in Mexico? I live in the Zona Esmerelda area so would need it shipped unless it's close to us.
> Thanks


Hi. Can't help you in your search for diatomaceous earth, but I did want to ask where the Zona Esmeralda is located?


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

In the Querétaro area, I've found it at swimming pool supply stores and shops that supply water softeners, pumps, filter media, and other material for water systems. If you haven't checked such stores, I'd suggest you give them a shot. They might give you a shove in the right direction.


----------



## 1531650 (Aug 8, 2017)

Great, thanks


----------



## 1531650 (Aug 8, 2017)

Its north west of the city of Mex


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

yogini beck said:


> Its north west of the city of Mex


That's odd. I've lived in Mexico City for almost ten years and know the area pretty well but have never heard of this area? town? village? Please enlighten us.


----------



## josekoko (May 25, 2017)

You ask the best questions. Isla, I'm finally making the plunge to fly to CDMX, to start with, next week. A little scared...but that's expected!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

josekoko said:


> You ask the best questions. Isla, I'm finally making the plunge to fly to CDMX, to start with, next week. A little scared...but that's expected!


What a nice thing to say, josekoko. I owe it all to my many years spent teaching Spanish and English! 

It's good to be a little scared - that way you'll keep your wits about you as you slowly learn how to deal with life in the Big, Bad CDMX.

If you find yourself in my neighborhood, I'd be happy to have a chat over some coffee or tacos.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I believe he/she answered your question. According to google maps - it is NW of Mexico City - in the state of Mexico - off 57D - near Satelite.

Apparently there are many types/uses of diatomaceous earth. In Florida we used it - for our house full of cats - as a safe way to control our interior periphery of ants. I think we bought it in big buckets from Amazon. Looks like you can get it from Amazon.com.mx. I would also ask my local garden chemical shop. I could have sworn as a youngster I grew pea pods (and such) in diatomaceous earth in my closet ?? but is was not granular.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I believe he/she answered your question. According to google maps - it is NW of Mexico City - in the state of Mexico - off 57D - near Satelite.


Forgive my curiosity, horseshoe, but I was wondering what sort of place it was since I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Forgive my curiosity, horseshoe, but I was wondering what sort of place it was since I'd never heard of it before.


Post #3 this thread ... Zona Esmeralda.

Edit - ahh - I read you were wondering 'where' it was. As to what sort of place it is - having driven though the general area today - it seems to be rather 'industrial'. But that is just an impression one can get from the highway.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Post #3 this thread ... Zona Esmeralda.
> 
> Edit - ahh - I read you were wondering 'where' it was. As to what sort of place it is - having driven though the general area today - it seems to be rather 'industrial'. But that is just an impression one can get from the highway.


Interesting - an industrial area called the Emerald Zone. Hopefully, the industries located there don't give off emerald-colored emissions!


----------

